# Tetra Whisper 3i filter almost killed my betta



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the Tetra Whisper In-Tank Filter 3i and today i found my fish stuck inside the area where the water pours out into the aquarium. No idea how he got in there. I had been seeing him looking at where the water trickles a lot. I guess he swam inside and got stuck! Has anyone else seen this happen with this filter or one similar? He did not get stuck where it sucks the water in, he got stuck where the water comes out! This is the filter: http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Whisper-Tank-Filter-3-Gallon/dp/B000HHQ712/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

You might want to baffle the out of the filter. That will keep your Betta out of the filter. Does your fish seem alright?


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

One filter killed one of my past bettas  Since then I have gotten a new one and baffled it.


----------



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

He does seem ok. I think I found him soon after he got stuck! How would I baffle the filter and what does that mean? Thanks!


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how you could baffle the Whisper filter, but with a regular filter you control the flow of the water and adjust the power of it by moving the filter tube.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard of this happening with filters; I don't know how they manage to swim into the water outflow areas, but some bettas are too curious for their own good.

I had a different filter where the cover on the intake tube fell off, and the betta got sucked in. Ever since then, I have covered my filters, intake tube and all, with pantyhose, just to be safe. I don't know if you can rig it with an internal filter, but it's worth a shot. Either that, or you could try to attach some aquarium sponge to the outflow using a rubber band. That might work best with this type of filter.


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

@LolaQuigs Thats what I do! The little thing with the lines in it popped off while I was at the store, and I came home to an empty tank with a dead fishy  The pantyhose has worked really well so far!


----------



## Daisykd (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a Whisper filter khatlady. I baffled it at first looking at the baffling thread on this board. Now I'm using an aquarium sponge held in place with a rubberband. Both worked well for me. The sponge is just easier.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I have never had a problem with that filter! Glad your fishy friend is okay. Guess my fish are boring lols. I ended up taking out the filter as I found it kinda noisy and my fish tended to stay away from it!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have 4 of these and never had a problem, but mine are high off the water and no fish could jump in them  Sorry to hear about your Bettas.


----------

